# charges full speed into sliding door



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

need some help here, got a 11mo old guy here, very protective. if he sees someone/animal outside our sliding door, he charges full force at the door, jumping, barking, etc.. and no matter what i say or do, his ears are turned off and he doesnt listen lol. usually when he barks at the front door i just say "OUT" and he stops, but for the sliding door, nothing works!

its only a matter of time before he actually crashes thru the glass door and hurts himself, so i need some advice on how to stop him from charging and going crazy! ive tried saying No, Out, Come and even walked over there to try and stop him..but hes quick and just goes around me lol


----------



## Annie's Mom (Mar 19, 2013)

i am no expert, but learned solutions generally are more effective before the problem occurs. i practice every few days just training on a "down and stay" for reasons like this. i have also started working on a spot for my pup to go to when directed. when housebreaking, she was taught to sit, ring a bell on the door, and then wait for me. all of these steps teaches a dog to not lunge at the door.

when the mailman comes in the driveway, ups, fedex .... i have leashed her and taken her out to greet them. i have asked all of them to please pet her and call her by name. she is directed to sit when being touched.

none of that is perfect, but what it has done is take the "edge" off when seeing something out there. it lowers the anxiety level a tad.

now when it's just a squirrel, bird, or rabbit and she gets excited ... i make her sit very quickly but i let her go. she has learned they just aren't worth chasing. they are faster than she is.


----------



## Gemfire (Feb 19, 2013)

We are having the same trouble. Usually isn't too much of a problem since our backyard is fenced, but yesterday there was a cat on the patio and I was sure Tehya was going to go right through the door. She had a leash on at the time (we were just getting ready to go for a walk), so I was able to grab that to have some control, but she still got several good jumps on the glass door.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I have the same problem with my front window. My puppy's usually good with obeying "quiet" except for when the roaming neighborhood dogs are on our lawn. Then he goes wild, lol. What works for me is giving him consequences for disobeying - he gets removed from the room and I shut the door until he's quiet, then I let him back in to figure out if he wants to be quiet or get removed again. It usually takes a few times to get him thinking, lol. I almost wish these dogs would come around more often so I could solidify this, instead of it happening randomly once a month.


----------



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

annie, i too practice daily with sit, down, stay, come, and he has his "spot" that he goes to on command, but all is lost when he sees something outside, could care less about what im saying :/


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Maybe you should stop using Windex...


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Keep a leash on and hold onto the leash, otherwise put him in a crate. Work on desensitization while the leash is on. Also, curtains work wonders!


----------



## Annie's Mom (Mar 19, 2013)

hvtopiwala said:


> annie, i too practice daily with sit, down, stay, come, and he has his "spot" that he goes to on command, but all is lost when he sees something outside, could care less about what im saying :/


they can sure be headstrong eh? i have a senior dog as well as my pup. she's getting older and kind of gets confused about noises at times. every time she alerts to something, of course that gets the pup going. so i understand your pain.

i am not trying criticize but learned several years ago that the most important first lesson to teach is to have your dog look at you. everything is based on that dog paying attention to you. each and every time. and it's probably one of the most difficult to do. and it is easier said than done. as they get a little older they have minds of their own. distractions have to be overcome etc. 

my pup learned from the beginning that no food came from my hand, it comes from my face. when she was really young it was easier than now at times. she wants to stare that food dish down to the floor. but nothing moves that food faster than her looking at me. 

maybe it is actually time to take a whole bunch of steps backwards and work on that basic interaction. i am not suggesting you are doing anything wrong as much as the dog might need a total refresher course on paying attention again.


----------



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

yeah definitely understand 

ill work on what i can, for now im keeping him on the leash when i know people are going to be walking by to see if i can tug him a bit to get his attention.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

wildo said:


> Maybe you should stop using Windex...
> 
> Funny Willy! I was actually going to suggest that because the pup is probably thinking there is nothing there he goes bashing into it. Besides training your pup maybe you can put up some of those bird stickers or something else so that he understands that there is a barrier there?
> Just a thought.


----------

